# ACS Letter - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail



## turiguiliano (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,

I had applied for ACS on 02-Jun-2018 and got my ACS Letter today. 

Dates: 03/04 - 01/07 – 2 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: ABC
Employer: Company # 1
Country: India
Dates: 01/07 - 12/08 – 1 year(s) 11 month(s)
Position: xyz
Employer: Company # 2
Country: India
Dates: 12/08 - 10/09 – 0 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: 123
Employer: Company # 3
Country: India
The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 11/09 - 04/10 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: efg - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: Company # 4
Country: India
Dates:
05/10 - 05/18 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: ABC - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: Company # 5
Country: India

Only for company #2, I had given statutory declaration and rest of the companies, I have given letter in company letter head signed by HR. In my current company, my Boss had signed the letter.

What could be the potential reason for saying my last two experiences are "Not assessable due to insufficient detail ? 
What is the way forward ? How would I know what was missing in documents ? 

Can I reach out to ACS seeking clarification ? 
Pls share your experiences, if you were in this spot and managed it successfully.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

What was your ANZSCO code?
Did you make more then 65% of your duties were inline with nominated code?

Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

turiguiliano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for ACS on 02-Jun-2018 and got my ACS Letter today.
> 
> ...


Did your letters follow ACS' requirements?


----------



## turiguiliano (Jan 16, 2009)

I just received following response for ACS 

"Your company #4 experience was not assessed as your reference letter was not CERTIFIED as a true copy of the original.


I have allocated your application back to the assessor to assess your company #5 experience. "


Apparently my referral document for company 4 that I have submitted has only seal & signature of notary lawyer. It does not have the line "Attested true copy" in it. 

I'll keep this thread informed re company#5


----------



## turiguiliano (Jan 16, 2009)

Update on my ACS :

ACS has release a revised letter and they have assessed my current company which they earlier said, can't be assessed due to insufficient detail.

ACS result was +ve. Applied for EOI. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Prakashexpat (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi, Did you apply for an appeal or you sent them a new reference letter over email - with CERTIFIED as a true copy of the original ?


----------



## turiguiliano (Jan 16, 2009)

Prakashexpat said:


> Hi, Did you apply for an appeal or you sent them a new reference letter over email - with CERTIFIED as a true copy of the original ?


I didn't apply for an appeal as I had got my required experience from other companies. I was told to go for appeal by attaching the document that is duly certified.


----------



## Sonia1 (May 15, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 
I got my ACS result. One of my previous company's experience is rejected saying that insufficient documents. When I asked over mail they said that my company letter head doesn't defines my roles and responsibilities as per my job code format. My query is if I can go for a review process and submit an affidavit by my colleague stating my roles and responsibilities as per ACS format as an additional evidence to prove my roles and responsibilities or should I submit a new ACS?


----------



## dineshsirigiri (Dec 27, 2019)

Sonia1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got my ACS result. One of my previous company's experience is rejected saying that insufficient documents. When I asked over mail they said that my company letter head doesn't defines my roles and responsibilities as per my job code format. My query is if I can go for a review process and submit an affidavit by my colleague stating my roles and responsibilities as per ACS format as an additional evidence to prove my roles and responsibilities or should I submit a new ACS?


I have recently received my assessment result "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation" for the job experience.
My friend who followed the same documentation as mine also got the same result.
For the job experience, I submitted -
1. An employment proof letter
2. Notarized skills reference letter
3. Salary slips

Not sure what went wrong.
Please could anyone here let me know what I might be missing or guide what should be my next step?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wrussell (Jan 7, 2020)

Have you consulted a registered migration agent?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

dineshsirigiri said:


> I have recently received my assessment result "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation" for the job experience.
> My friend who followed the same documentation as mine also got the same result.
> For the job experience, I submitted -
> 1. An employment proof letter
> ...


Reach out to ACS by emailing your case officer directly for clarification around Insufficient documentation. Based on their response, you can then either review or appeal or re-apply

All the Best..!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

dineshsirigiri said:


> I have recently received my assessment result "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation" for the job experience.
> 
> My friend who followed the same documentation as mine also got the same result.
> 
> ...


ACS have changed their format recently. Did you submit the application with all the required proof? From the reason I am guessing you didn't submit Salary slips, bank statements showing salary, reference letter etc? If not then go through the ACS requirements pdf and then follow it properly to get a positive assessment. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## dineshsirigiri (Dec 27, 2019)

wrussell said:


> Have you consulted a registered migration agent?


No, I didn't.
One of my colleagues submitted the similar set of documents an year ago and the assessment was successful.
I just took his guidance and went about it.
Would you be able to help in anyway?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

dineshsirigiri said:


> No, I didn't.
> One of my colleagues submitted the similar set of documents an year ago and the assessment was successful.
> I just took his guidance and went about it.
> Would you be able to help in anyway?


Everyone would only be guessing unless you email ACS and find out the reason behind your issue. I suggest you first do that.


----------



## wrussell (Jan 7, 2020)

dineshsirigiri said:


> No, I didn't.
> One of my colleagues submitted the similar set of documents an year ago and the assessment was successful.
> I just took his guidance and went about it.
> Would you be able to help in anyway?


The ACS criteria recently changed significantly and they are becoming harder to deal with. More generally it is not sound practice to rely on what someone else did for ANY skills application, or visa. It might pay you to contact the ACS for better particulars about what was lacking and advice about your options.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

dineshsirigiri said:


> I have recently received my assessment result "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation" for the job experience.
> My friend who followed the same documentation as mine also got the same result.
> For the job experience, I submitted -
> 1. An employment proof letter
> ...


ACS have changed their criteria recently so you need to digest the updated skills assessment guideline carefully. see link; https://www.acs.org.au/msa/information-for-applicants.html

From the details you have provided above, you are missing some key documents. As per ACS, you need to provide at least two of the following documents to prove your employment is genuine;

• Official government tax records or documents that may include payment summaries, group certificates or notices of assessment (citing company and applicant name)
• Payslips citing names of the applicant and employer
• Employment linked insurance/superannuation documents citing the name of the applicant and employer
• Bank statements showing salary payments from employer (citing applicants name and name of employer).

In addition, if you are providing a statutory declaration, the person providing the statutory declaration also needs to provide one of the following;

• Employment certificate/statement of service on official company letterhead
• Leaving certificate if no longer working at the same company

*Please note: Failure to provide acceptable evidence of paid employment may result in an unsuitable assessment. Cash payments will not be accepted as sufficient evidence of paid employment.
*


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

*Employment Not Suitable for Assessment*

Hi,

I submitted all the required documents as per the ACS guide lines released in December 2019. But for my first 3 out of 5 companies they mentioned not suitable for assessment because of insufficient documentation and I get 4 years relevant out of 14 years.

Not sure What ACS require in the documentation? It also does not provides any further information.

Any help is appreciated.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## shik2332 (Mar 17, 2019)

dineshsirigiri said:


> I have recently received my assessment result "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation" for the job experience.
> My friend who followed the same documentation as mine also got the same result.
> For the job experience, I submitted -
> 1. An employment proof letter
> ...


Please read the application submission guidelines in detail on ACS website. They need additional documentation now if you are submitting notarized skills reference letter. Also, atleast 2 forms of payment evidence is needed. You can gather the missing documents and apply for a review of your existing application.


----------



## dineshsirigiri (Dec 27, 2019)

Thank you one and all.. I mailed the ACS team and I have received with list of missing documents..
1. Colour supporting documents for the deponent who wrote your statutory declaration
2. A confirmation letter from Infosys stating or confirming that it is their policy not to obtain reference letter with duties performed.


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

Any idea if I can get my ACS assessment assessed first before taking my PTE etc?

Is PTE a pre-requisite of an ACS assessment?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ana_journey said:


> Any idea if I can get my ACS assessment assessed first before taking my PTE etc?
> 
> Is PTE a pre-requisite of an ACS assessment?


They are not dependent on each other and you can do each of them separately.

All the best..!


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

dineshsirigiri said:


> Thank you one and all.. I mailed the ACS team and I have received with list of missing documents..
> 1. Colour supporting documents for the deponent who wrote your statutory declaration
> 2. A confirmation letter from Infosys stating or confirming that it is their policy not to obtain reference letter with duties performed.


Hi All,

My ACS renewal results have apparently turned out to be negative for almost all my 14 yrs of experience saying insufficient documentation. I have submitted almost all documents as per new policy except for the letter from our HR that they will not be able to provide the duties in letter head. Will they be the reason for this? I am going to anyway email ACS on this and get details and post here.

The irony is my each and every experience was counted in my first ACS submission and how could a renewal result be like this? What is ACS trying to say is? Am not convinced with the results.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS renewal results have apparently turned out to be negative for almost all my 14 yrs of experience saying insufficient documentation. I have submitted almost all documents as per new policy except for the letter from our HR that they will not be able to provide the duties in letter head. Will they be the reason for this? I am going to anyway email ACS on this and get details and post here.
> 
> ...


That is unfortunate. Please do email them as to why was it insuffecient. It is an irony that the same set of documents went through earlier, but not now.


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Ya sure I will do it today and will keep this thread posted on the response. The review or appeal costs so much and again if we had reapply that's a different story with full cost. Am really not sure why is this happening for renewal cases.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## dineshsirigiri (Dec 27, 2019)

dineshsirigiri said:


> Thank you one and all.. I mailed the ACS team and I have received with list of missing documents..
> 1. Colour supporting documents for the deponent who wrote your statutory declaration
> 2. A confirmation letter from Infosys stating or confirming that it is their policy not to obtain reference letter with duties performed.


Can anyone please help with the sample documents of above?
I haven't found any helpful information on what they actually are.
Especially, the 1st one - "Colour supporting documents for the deponent who wrote your statutory declaration"

For 2nd one, each company may provide different format. Is there any standard ACS might be interested in?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## subbuusam (Feb 11, 2020)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS renewal results have apparently turned out to be negative for almost all my 14 yrs of experience saying insufficient documentation. I have submitted almost all documents as per new policy except for the letter from our HR that they will not be able to provide the duties in letter head. Will they be the reason for this? I am going to anyway email ACS on this and get details and post here.
> 
> ...


Hi Viji,

Did you attach service letter/relieving letter from each of the company with start date/end date along with your designation ? Even after that it is negative ? 

Regards,
Subbu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsirigiri said:


> Can anyone please help with the sample documents of above?
> I haven't found any helpful information on what they actually are.
> Especially, the 1st one - "Colour supporting documents for the deponent who wrote your statutory declaration"
> 
> ...


1.
Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe their working relationship with you, the details of the duties you performed and with relevant dates of the employment.
An example of how to define a working relationship is as follows –
‘I can confirm that (applicant name) carried out the duties and role specified in this document at (company name) as I was their (supervisor, colleague, manager etc.) who interacted with them and witnessed their work on a regular basis throughout their employment. ‘
The declarant must provide their current contact details and at least one of the following as evidence of their working relationship with the applicant:
• Employment certificate/statement of service on official company letterhead
• Leaving certificate if no longer working at the same company

What is that you do not understand ?
Deponent is the person who signed the SD

2. As long as the company confirms that they don’t provide the reference letter with duties, it’s sufficient 
It’s the content which is important, not the actual wordings

Cheers


----------



## noelrx (Feb 13, 2018)

I have done my ACS renewed by an agency. And they asked me to get a reference letter mentioning the roles and responsibilities of my current company or at least a letter from the company stating that they do not share the roles and responsibilities. 

Either of these letters is mandatory. 

If the company provides you with a letter without roles and responsibilities, then you can have the Statutory Declaration done attaching this copy.


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

subbuusam said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Hi Subbu,

I received the response from ACS today for my email. They have asked me to submit a review with uploading the below documents. 

1.The employment deponent proof of my previous company SD.

2.The employment deponent proof of my previous manager who signed the SD in my first ACS assessment, though I have given the employment proof of my current manager who signed my SD now for the ACS renewal.

So, if someone is doing the ACS renewal, please note that though we have given all documents in the first ACS assessment, we need to submit the supporting documents now as per the new guidelines.. This specific point is not mentioned in any guidelines though, for renewal..

Regards,
Viji


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Hi Subbu,
> 
> I received the response from ACS today for my email. They have asked me to submit a review with uploading the below documents.
> 
> ...


They have become ruthless and finding a reason to reject.
It seems they have been asked to clear as less as possible ACS assessments.


----------



## wrussell (Jan 7, 2020)

> They have become ruthless and finding a reason to reject..


Indeed they have!

I lodged an application and uploaded the wrong employment certification for one claimed period of employment. It was not possible to upload the correct certification that the system repeatedly requested - the system told me the particular document had already had already been uploaded, and it was not possible to delete it. All the required information was uploaded, but not exactly where it was required to be, an easy enough mistake to make when files are inappropriately named; employment certification 1, employment certification 2. I eventually persuaded the ACS by telephone to issue a positive skills assessment and was told they would do so this time, but never again.


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

toakagrawal said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Subbu,
> ...


Yes it seems so. They aren't sure on what they really want.


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

wrussell said:


> > They have become ruthless and finding a reason to reject..
> 
> 
> Indeed they have!
> ...


Yes the website is another blunder. It's not even allowing to edit the previous employment details and what's the point in fetching it. For their technical issues, people have to struggle now. I hope ACS takes serious concerns on these and resolve all these in future atleast..


----------



## rnjkarthika (Aug 27, 2019)

*Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation*

my ACS result is negative. I wanted to skill assessment for parner skill - 5 points.
They have stated the below details in result letter : 

Your skills have been assessed to be unsuitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 262112 (ICT Security Specialist).
You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of two (2) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:

Dates: 04/17 - 02/20 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient documentation


I have submitted the below set of documents for employment assessment :
1- Payslip - First, Jan, Dec of every year, Last
2- Statutory declaration
3- Form 16


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rnjkarthika said:


> my ACS result is negative. I wanted to skill assessment for parner skill - 5 points.
> They have stated the below details in result letter :
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be unsuitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 262112 (ICT Security Specialist).
> ...


You have not bothered to read the guidelines in details
You have missed the following documents 
1.You are also required to submit the evidence of the person writing the SD
2. Letter from the company that they don’t issue reference letter with duties 

Get these and apply for review/appeal 
Any particular reason you did not apply under 261313 ?

Cheers


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

Dear folks,

I received email from ACS and they mentioned" Not assessable due to insufficient payment evidence". When I applied I have bank statement and pay stubs, but unfortunately I didn't uploaded it of my first company and they didn't consider experience of that company. Now, does anyone let me know in review section where is the option to upload the documents.. please assist me.... thanks...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaipreet said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> I received email from ACS and they mentioned" Not assessable due to insufficient payment evidence". When I applied I have bank statement and pay stubs, but unfortunately I didn't uploaded it of my first company and they didn't consider experience of that company. Now, does anyone let me know in review section where is the option to upload the documents.. please assist me.... thanks...


Don’t wait for a response from members only
Drop an email to ACS and ask them

Cheers


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi All,

Need some suggestion. I have received my ACS positive evaluation today for 261399 code, experience from Jan 2012 has been factored as 4 years are deducted from my overall IT experience. I am from Electrical Engineering background and my degree has been assessed as ICT major. I already have a PTE 79 + score and my age is 35. Now the dilemma is that I want to apply together with my wife. Wife's ACS is still pending , she has ~ 10 years of exp in IT but however I will show only 5.2 years as she has all the relieving docs from past org...going to current organization for reliving letter will be dicy for her, she has an app developer profile and yet to sit for PTE or IELTS. Now my question is shall I file the EOI for 189 with my details or wait till my wife has completed all the steps. My total points considering all the above scenarios(with my wife applying) will be 85. Please help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajchak84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some suggestion. I have received my ACS positive evaluation today for 261399 code, experience from Jan 2012 has been factored as 4 years are deducted from my overall IT experience. I am from Electrical Engineering background and my degree has been assessed as ICT major. I already have a PTE 79 + score and my age is 35. Now the dilemma is that I want to apply together with my wife. Wife's ACS is still pending , she has ~ 10 years of exp in IT but however I will show only 5.2 years as she has all the relieving docs from past org...going to current organization for reliving letter will be dicy for her, she has an app developer profile and yet to sit for PTE or IELTS. Now my question is shall I file the EOI for 189 with my details or wait till my wife has completed all the steps. My total points considering all the above scenarios(with my wife applying) will be 85. Please help


You can submit your application now
Add your wife details as and when she gets her positive skills assessment and English test scores

Cheers


----------



## Sanjana.K (May 8, 2020)

dineshsirigiri said:


> Thank you one and all.. I mailed the ACS team and I have received with list of missing documents..
> 1. Colour supporting documents for the deponent who wrote your statutory declaration
> 2. A confirmation letter from Infosys stating or confirming that it is their policy not to obtain reference letter with duties performed.


Hey , how did you go with infy providing a letter stating that its not their policy to provide such letters? i am also in same boat but with TCS being an exTCS, no response from HR


----------



## Sanjana.K (May 8, 2020)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS renewal results have apparently turned out to be negative for almost all my 14 yrs of experience saying insufficient documentation. I have submitted almost all documents as per new policy except for the letter from our HR that they will not be able to provide the duties in letter head. Will they be the reason for this? I am going to anyway email ACS on this and get details and post here.
> 
> ...


I am exactly in same situation where my previous assessment is positive and it has expired now and my previous company HR are not responding. How did you manage at the end?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjana.K said:


> I am exactly in same situation where my previous assessment is positive and it has expired now and my previous company HR are not responding. How did you manage at the end?


ACS is ruthless 
You either provide them with the evidence as per their guidelines, or forget that experience 
There is no middle ground

Cheers


----------



## noelrx (Feb 13, 2018)

Sanjana.K said:


> I am exactly in same situation where my previous assessment is positive and it has expired now and my previous company HR are not responding. How did you manage at the end?


Well, I was in the same situation as one of my employer's dint respond to my mails. I did search for HRs on Linkedin and got a few. They helped me to get the reference letters.

Maybe you can try this mantra.

Good luck


----------



## wrussell (Jan 7, 2020)

Arrogant too, and their online application system has more bugs than a boarding house bed.


----------



## chokshijimit (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi I got a ACS skill assessment result for s/w engineer. I have 4 years of experience in software testing and finished my degree in bachelor in electronics and communication. They commented for this experience that "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Payment Evidence". Also they mentioned that my Bachelor degree assessed as a Major in computing.

Is there any chance to get 5 points if i contact ACS for the more payment document? 
As per the above comments Is it possible to claim 5 points if my bachelor in electronics and experience in IT?
What is the suggestion guys?


Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chokshijimit said:


> Hi I got a ACS skill assessment result for s/w engineer. I have 4 years of experience in software testing and finished my degree in bachelor in electronics and communication. They commented for this experience that "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Payment Evidence". Also they mentioned that my Bachelor degree assessed as a Major in computing.
> 
> Is there any chance to get 5 points if i contact ACS for the more payment document?
> As per the above comments Is it possible to claim 5 points if my bachelor in electronics and experience in IT?
> ...


There was no chance that you could have gotten less then 4 years deduction anyways
If you give the payment evidence, and it’s accepted , you will get a positive assessment with 0 years of points claimable experience 
Cheers


----------



## chokshijimit (Mar 10, 2021)

NB said:


> There was no chance that you could have gotten less then 4 years deduction anyways
> If you give the payment evidence, and it’s accepted , you will get a positive assessment with 0 years of points claimable experience
> Cheers


Thanks for the suggestion. So i don't need to submit the payment evidence as they will make it zero because of bachelore degree and experiece vice versa.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

chokshijimit said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. So i don't need to submit the payment evidence as they will make it zero because of bachelore degree and experiece vice versa.


You still need a positive assessment though


----------



## chokshijimit (Mar 10, 2021)

imjordanxd said:


> You still need a positive assessment though


Yes i got it software engineer positive assessment, but i am talking about my experience to claim 5 points.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

chokshijimit said:


> Yes i got it software engineer positive assessment, but i am talking about my experience to claim 5 points.


You can get a positive assessment without a degree and a set minimum amount of approved experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chokshijimit said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. So i don't need to submit the payment evidence as they will make it zero because of bachelore degree and experiece vice versa.


If you want a positive assessment, you have to submit evidence
They need 4 years of valid experience with evidence just to give you a positive assessment 
I don’t know why you are getting confused
Cheers


----------

